# 4Tk Gaming COG 1750 (Clash Of Generals) 1 Day Warhammer 40000 swiss style tournament



## 4TK Gaming

Use the link below for more details, including the Tournament pk, painting standards and prize support package.
http://www.4tkgaming.co.uk/cog_tournaments.html
 
Every tournament Player gets 20% off the RRP in-store on the day

Any questions please e-mail or private message 

Andy 
4Tk Gaming 
www.4tkgaming.co.uk Gaming Club 
www.4tk.co.uk Web-store


----------



## 4TK Gaming

Another full COG (Clash Of Generals) Tournament, thanks for all your support guys, its nice to know we are doing something well for the gaming community. 

Checkout www.4tkgaming.co.uk for more Tournament info


----------

